# Closed



## m3k (21. August 2009)

Verkauft


----------



## m3k (23. August 2009)

*AW: [T] DVDs [S] DVDs und Netbook*

UPDATE

Suche jetzt auch DVDs!


----------



## sagichnet (24. August 2009)

*AW: [T] DVDs [S] DVDs und Netbook*

Habe die dt. ab 16 Version von Zatoichi - Der blinde Samurai...evntl. dran interessiert oder muss es die ab 18 Version sein?*


----------



## m3k (24. August 2009)

*AW: [T] DVDs [S] DVDs und Netbook*

Hi, das sind unterschiedliche Filme. Die Zatoichi-Reihe umfasst rund 30 Filme und ich suche nur die oben genannten Versionen. Aber danke trotzdem!


----------



## m3k (29. August 2009)

*AW: [T] DVDs [S] DVDs und Netbook*

UPDATE

Suche jetzt auch "Barquero" und "Vier Vögel am Galgen" von Koch Media.


----------



## m3k (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [T] DVDs [S] DVDs und Netbook*

Großes Update!


----------



## hailtotheking (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [T] DVDs [S] DVDs und Netbook*

Nosferatu gibts hier günstig, ist soweit ich weiß auch besser wie die aktuelle deutsche Auflage
 http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/3476193/Nosferatu/Product.html#


----------



## m3k (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [T] DVDs [S] DVDs und Netbook*



hailtotheking schrieb:


> Nosferatu gibts hier günstig, ist soweit ich weiß auch besser wie die aktuelle deutsche Auflage
> http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/3476193/Nosferatu/Product.html#


 Danke


----------



## m3k (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [T] DVDs [S] DVDs und Netbook*

UPDATE

 Suche nun auch *Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood* (dt. Version)


----------



## m3k (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [T] DVDs [S] DVDs und Netbook*

Großes Suchlisten-UPDATE


----------



## FiredBullet (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [T] DVDs [S] DVDs und Netbook*

schaut mal bei mir rein . biete auch bound in blood an 
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/Tausche-Games-gegen-Games-PC-8285360.html?re=13


----------



## m3k (1. November 2009)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*

UPDATE

 ° *Master and Commander: Bis ans Ende der Welt* (Special Edition, Erstauflage im Schuber)

 ist weg!


----------



## m3k (2. November 2009)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*

UPDATE

° *Splinter* (mit Schuber und Wendecover)

 ist weg.


----------



## m3k (14. November 2009)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*

UPDATE

 ° Echoes - Stimmen aus der Zwischenwelt (mit Booklet)

 ist weg!


----------



## m3k (15. November 2009)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*

UPDATE

*° Bank Job* (Steelbook, DVD mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren, Steelbook top)

 neu dabei,


 [size=12px; line-height: normal] ° *Open Range - Weites Land* (Deluxe Edition, Digipack)[/size] ist weg.


----------



## Erzbaron (18. November 2009)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*

moin,

 wärst du auch an der RISEN CE interessiert? Zustand wie neu ... 

 Wenn ja, für 39€ inkl. Versand gehört sie dir


----------



## m3k (18. November 2009)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wärst du auch an der RISEN CE interessiert? Zustand wie neu ...
> 
> Wenn ja, für 39€ inkl. Versand gehört sie dir


 Hi, interessiert ja, aber nur an einem Tausch gegen Sachen aus diesem Thread.


 UPDATE:

  ° *Fido* (Digipack, leichte Gebrauchsspuren) 

 ist weg


----------



## m3k (23. November 2009)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*

Suchlisten-Update


----------



## m3k (27. November 2009)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*

UPDATE

 ° *Reaping, The* (Verleihversion, leichte Gebrauchsspuren, war nie im Verleih)

 ist weg!


----------



## m3k (29. November 2009)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*

UPDATE

 ° *Aviator, The* (Limited Edition, exklusives Amazon-Steelbook inkl. Postkarten) 
 ° *Bank Job* (Steelbook, DVD mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren, Steelbook top)
 ° *Ermordung des Jesse James durch den Feigling Robert Ford, Die* (Special Edition, Digi)
 ° *James Bond 007 - Casino Royale* (Collector's Edition, Digipack)
 ° *Miami Vice* (Steelbook)

 sind weg!


----------



## m3k (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*

UPDATE

 ° Stay

 ist weg!


----------



## m3k (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*

UPDATE

 ° *Beach, The* ist weg

 + Suchlisten-Update


----------



## m3k (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*

UPDATE

 ° *Queens of the Stone Age - Lullabies to Paralyze* (Deluxe Limited Edition, Digipack, CD+DVD, leichte Spuren am Digipack, Datenträger tiptop)

 ist weg.


----------



## m3k (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*

Großes UPDATE!



 ... und ein frohes Neues btw.


----------



## m3k (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*

UPDATE

  ° Gesetzlos - Die Geschichte des Ned Kelly
  ° Village, The

  neu dabei!


----------



## m3k (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [S] Risen, Batman A.A. & DVDs, [B] DVDs & CDs[/B]*

UPDATE

 ° *Big Fish* (mit 3 Postkarten und Booklet)
 ° *Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik* (2 Discs, mit Glitzerschuber, oberflächliche Kratzer)
 ° *Corpse Bride* (mit Glitzerschuber)
 ° *Nicht auflegen!*
 ° *Nightmare before Christmas* (Special Edition)

 neu dabei!


----------



## m3k (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Fujifilm Finepix F100fd schwarz / Top-Digicam!*

UPDATE



 Habe jetzt die Fujifilm Finepix F100fd Digicam im Angebot!


----------



## m3k (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Fujifilm Finepix F100fd schwarz / Top-Digicam! *UPDATE: inkl. 24-in-1 Multica*

*UPDATE 22.01.2010:



 Wer die Kamera bis 25.01.2010 (12:00 Uhr mittags) kauft, bekommt einen
 noch eingeschweißten 24-in-1 USB-Multicard-Reader/Writer kostenlos dazu
 (unterstützt auch SDHC-Karten!).*


----------



## m3k (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [T] DVDs [S] DVDs und Netbook*

Preissenkung auf 120 EUR inkl. DHL-Versand und mit Kartenleser (gibt's 
 bis Montag Mittag gratis dazu!)


----------



## m3k (4. Februar 2010)

*115 EUR inkl. versichertem Versand!*

UPDATE



 Preissenkung! Nochmal 5 EUR runter. Aber dabei bleibt's dann wohl.


----------



## m3k (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: 115 EUR inkl. versichertem Versand!*

Okay, dann leg ich den Kartenleser nochmal drauf. 

 Also: 115 EUR inkl. versicherten Versand + eingeschweißten 24-in-1 
 USB-Multicard-Reader/Writer (unterstützt auch SDHC-Karten!).


----------

